# Kioti DK 90 Tractor



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

I have looked at he Kioti tractor and drove it around the dealer lot for a bit. It seems like a well built machine. Has a good price for a new machine. Has anyone on here ran the DK 90? Like I said seems like a good machine but not enough around to really talk to anyone about them.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

About 10 miles from me is the largest Kioti dealership in the mid Atlantic region of the US. In fact, it may be the largest dealership on the east coast. I don't have a Kioti but lots of locals do. I've never heard anyone say anything negative about one.

Only concern I have is how long are they going to stick around. Remember Yanmar? Back in the 80s, that Japanese brand had a fairly strong presence in the US. Then they disappeared. I'm aware that all compact John Deere models and until recently some Cub Cadet models are actually a Yanmar. I'm also aware that Yanmar is coming back in the US as its own brand. But I think of those guys who bought a Yanmar in the 80s and then their dealer vanished. Nowadays, I guess you can always get parts via the internet.

Gary


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Yanmar is still around. I think they make a CL40 TLB and make excellent mini-mid size excavators. Would love to have a VAIO excavator.
I don't think they have anything AG in the US market, though.

Kyoti also scares me. Not the actual machines, but their future in the USA. I was told Kioti bought old tooling from Kubota and that's why their tractors seem vaguely similar.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

I haven't heard anything bad. I also test drove a kioti 90. Had no intention to buy any tractor I was just killin time lol. I know a few people with them and they love them. Jd looks like you got a new tractor. Looks good.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Local guy had a DK90, it went back and was replaced by a Challenger similar to my MF5455. Haven't heard the whole story yet.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

ontario hay man said:


> Jd looks like you got a new tractor. Looks good.


Nope, not yet. Still just a fantasy.


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

Yanmar is still around. A horse farm I deal with just bought one. However I don't think it was really a good enough deal to get away from a tractor with resale value.

I've reccomended Kiotis to a few people looking for a compact tractor, but who want a new one. Better value than big brands and up to recently a much simpler tractor. A neighbor with a sawmill has one, he skids pretty good size trees out of the woods with it. But its had some electrical gremlins this winter.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

The one salesman is not getting back to me on the kioti right now. Got to hate when they do that. But the new holland salesman got back to me. Going to look at a T4-95. See what a I think of that machine.


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

What number was the nh before they switched numbers?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

When we were looking at a small tractor there just wasn't enough price difference between Kioti and Kubota to give Kioti much of a serious look. Beside most Kioti dealers around look more like used car lots or something they are selling on the side outside of a full time job than equipment dealers, none even have a proper service area. We ended up with a Kubota L3940, it's been great. Kioti is probably a good tractor but the parts and service down the road is what turns us off.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Grateful11 said:


> When we were looking at a small tractor there just wasn't enough price difference between Kioti and Kubota to give Kioti much of a serious look. Beside most Kioti dealers around look more like used car lots or something they are selling on the side outside of a full time job than equipment dealers, none even have a proper service area. We ended up with a Kubota L3940, it's been great. Kioti is probably a good tractor but the parts and service down the road is what turns us off.


I don't know how you can fault a dealer for being less than all-in on a new entry in the market.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

8350HiTech said:


> I don't know how you can fault a dealer for being less than all-in on a new entry in the market.


The dealer I'm referring to has been into Kioti since about day one in the US which was like the mid 80's and the place still looks pretty much the same as it did when he opened. I'm not the only one I've heard say basically the same thing about the guy. Unless he's done a major renovation recently it still looks same as it did 25-30 years ago.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Its the same here, the kioti dealer has an ok reputation but used car lot look. LS,Tym,Montana dealers all the same too here. Not experienced tractor mechanics in the the shops.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

With the newholland number its hard to say what it was before since they have totally redesigned things. The T4-95 is kind of a replacement for the bigger of the 4000 series and the smaller of the 5000 series. I will find out more when I view the tractor.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

8350HiTech said:


> I don't know how you can fault a dealer for being less than all-in on a new entry in the market.


Kioti's been around for decades. Not exactly a "new entry".


----------



## ontario hay man (Jul 18, 2013)

hog987 said:


> With the newholland number its hard to say what it was before since they have totally redesigned things. The T4-95 is kind of a replacement for the bigger of the 4000 series and the smaller of the 5000 series. I will find out more when I view the tractor.


We have a t4040 its a workhorse. It does all we need it to.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

JD3430 said:


> Kioti's been around for decades. Not exactly a "new entry".


If they have been around for so long why would one have to worry about getting parts for them??


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

JD3430 said:


> Kioti's been around for decades. Not exactly a "new entry".


Newer than most. Anyway, you can't expect a dealer to be fully supported by any of the small-time brands, so if their dealership looks like a Deere operation, something's fishy.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

hog987 said:


> If they have been around for so long why would one have to worry about getting parts for them??


I didnt say they would.

Looks pretty easy to me:

http://www.kioti.com/parts-service/parts/


----------



## paparob (Mar 10, 2014)

I bought a kioti DK90 a year ago and have almost 350 hrs on it. I love the tractor and haven't had any problems with it.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

paparob said:


> I bought a kioti DK90 a year ago and have almost 350 hrs on it. I love the tractor and haven't had any problems with it.


Iam glad to hear from someone who really has this tractor. Iam going to give another salesman a call and maybe work out a deal. 350 hours is not a whole lot would take me 3-4 months to do that. With spring work coming up could only be 2 months.

Is there anything you don't like about the tractor??


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Not trying to change the subject but if I were buying a tractor in that range I'd take a close look at the LS P7040, if you have an LS dealer there's more LS dealers around us than Kioti. I saw one at the farm show and for the money it's dang good looking tractor. The 40 speed transmission really caught my eye. I think it was around $50K with a loader.

Kioti DK90

http://www.kioti.com/products/tractors/dk-dkse-series/dk90/

LS P7040

http://lstractorusa.com/utility-tractors/p-series/p7040cps/


----------



## Dill (Nov 5, 2010)

What the heck is an LS? Does it copy an older design of famous blue tractors?


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Well LS makes some of big Blue's smaller tractors now.

NH = LS
Boomer 20 = J2020H
Boomer 25 = J2030H
Boomer 30 = R3039
Boomer 35 = R3039
Boomer 40 = R4041
Boomer 50 = R4047

Then there's the CaseIH counterparts.

http://tractors.wikia.com/wiki/LS_Tractors


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's funny/sad how we can't make much anything in this country anymore. It has to be ultra heavy to offset the shipping costs from China, Japan.


----------



## whitmerlegacyfarm (Aug 26, 2011)

I have a kioti DK 50 and love it. But I'm only haying 40 ac and no where near the level farmers most of you guys are but in a few years I'm considerin a new r

75 to 90hP kioti or McCormick. Pretty much same tractor from what I understand. McCormick dealer is in walking distance so might lean towards EX 10.75 I think model may of been. Only issue I had was bad ignition switch 250hrs in with DK50.


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

The McCormick's are nice looking tractors with some nice features but I see NC is down to 1 dealer. Four years ago there were about 4 or 5, that scares me a bit. I've seen the 1 dealer in Mt. Airy, NC and it's not exactly the kind of place too many people would buy a tractor of any make. Years ago I sure hoping to see McCormick do really well here, the 100-200hp tractor market could use the competition.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The McCormicks are the tooling left over from the early 2000's CaseIH MX series, which were excellent tractors. Of course there are sheet metal changes and the use of some Perkins diesels, too.


----------

